# Casa de cat: an introduction



## Greta S (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all,

My name is Greta, and my life has been blessed with cats since the very beginning. I must have been no older than two when he showed up at our door. A thin, obviously unloved Russian Blue tom. His name was Merlin, and he was my best friend all through my early childhood. There are pictures of me and Merlin (or "Meowser" as he was fondly known) sitting in front of the hearth, reading boardbooks together. My face is innocent and blissful in those pictures. Merlin's face is... well... not so blissful. He's obviously thinking "humph! this is so embarrasing!". Merlin, who was always a free spirit, would sleep on a pile of logs down below our house (which is 3 1/2 miles out of town), soaking up the sun. Then came that tragic day when a coyote came by when Merlin was asleep on those logs. It was Valentine's day. The rain had stopped, and the sun had come out. Merlin was on the logs to catch what little sun there was under the canopy of the Redwood forest. I'll never forget him. 

That summer, Mom and I went to the local egg ranch to get some eggs. I was still grieving for Merlin, and was telling the lady at the egg ranch what happened and how much I missed him. She said, "well, we just found our one of our kitties here is pregnant, and we're trying to line up good homes for the kittens" . Well, the rest is history. I have three wonderful cats (which I named in the car on the way home) Eggs ("Eggo"), Toot ("Mootball") and Greyt ("Grey One"). they are 10 years old now. I still miss Merlin, and i'm so thankful he came into my life to be my personal confidante and friend. 

Aside from cats, I enjoy Drawing, Martial Arts, Bass Guitar, Fiddle, Gardening, Chickens, Web Design, Bunnies, 4-H, Visiting/moderating various online forums, Painting, Photography and Writing. My current plans for life are to finish high school, go to college at University of California at Davis, and become a Veterinarian. Cats are not likely to disappear from my life for a long, long, time.

~Greta


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Greta!

What a wonderful picture you painted of Merlin! :angel 

Your three babies are lucky to have you (and I'm sure you feel the same about them). 

:2kitties :kittyturn


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you for the lovely store Greta, I'm sure Merlin is watching over you and your loved ones. Enjoy the forum and post some pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Greta S (Nov 28, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Enjoy the forum and post some pictures when you get a chance


Will do, as soon as I can get the gang to hold still long enough for a picture... maybe I'll catch them wheil they're alseep...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Greta and cats!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad you are here. Good to hear someone who if partial to cats wants to be a vet! We also love pictures!


----------

